# New triggered audio player



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like Electronics123 is watching what we're doing with their products and have added PIR and light sensor triggers to the 300 second audio boards we've been using. You can now have a single, stand alone, triggered audio player for $25 which is a great deal. I haven't tried one yet but will be including one in my next order.
Here's the link - http://www.electronics123.com/kits-and-modules/Audio-Effects-and-Sound-Modules/300-second-USB-recording-module-WITH-LIGHT-SENSOR-PIR.html


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I used this set up last fall and it worked GREAT!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow that's a sweet deal. I might to pick up a couple. Curious as to the audio playback quality.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I just got one of the standard 300 second boards from them today and tried it out. The audio playback quality is very good, especially if you run it through an amp with a good set of speakers. I was surprised that this tiny board with the cheap buttons would sound so nice.

The software is a bit clunky but you get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried using 5VDC to power any of these audio boards? I have a mess of 5 volt regulated warts that are looking for new gigs. I tend to think that a 4.5VDC device wouldn't mind the extra 0.5VDC, but I could be asking for trouble.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I just have the one board right now so I'm not willing to try letting out the blue smoke. Also, the board is well-labelled and there doesn't seem to be a voltage regulator on it.

There are a couple of jumpers that are left open...I guess a really adventurous person could try closing them and seeing what happened. That wouldn't be me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I may have to give this a try.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Has anyone tried using 5VDC to power any of these audio boards? I have a mess of 5 volt regulated warts that are looking for new gigs. I tend to think that a 4.5VDC device wouldn't mind the extra 0.5VDC, but I could be asking for trouble.


I have a couple of those - give me a few minutes & I'll try 5v.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

No smoke, heat, or funny noises. YMMV, but I wouldn't be afraid to run it that way.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! Thanks, Jason - I can put those 5 volt warts to good use.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

So I just had a little adventure with the new board. I soldered up a small protoboard with transistors on it, the way that was described here:

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.I/id.35/.f

All I did was to bring the connections for each switch straight out to a transistor.

Then I set up a quick sketch to count from one to four, just to verify that all connections were good. So the board counts, over and over, in the wrong order - "1, 2, 4, 3." For some reason, 3 and 4 are swapped. WTF?! My sketch is fine, where's the problem?

Only when I took a very close look at the board did I see the tiny lettering that shows how the switches were numbered along the edge...

4, 3 ,1, 2

If you load up the switches in their software in order and then expect to go down the line, triggering them left to right, you'll be surprised. I've labelled my little protoboard correctly and now I can hook it up to the pins I want and get the right result...but whew!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

So with this i could put it in a skelrton or anything and have it talk?. It would turn on by motion? Or do i need something else sorry i do not understand all the lingo yet. Pir and such


----------

